# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Thinking out Loud again

## Dwight Pilkilton

Was a single menuki ever used ?? I know sometimes one could easily be lost..but was ever a single one used ..say in a tanto or a Wak ?? 

Dwight P

----------

